# My Dilemma



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Soooo my wife's birthday was Aug 1. I bought her a new digital camera. It was a $700 unit. They may not be significant to you photographers, but to us regular people, it was quite an investment just to take snapshots.

She went out last weekend to a bar with friends, snapping pics along the way. The night went on, she imbibed a little too much. Long story short, she came home safely, but without the camera. This was Aug 17. The camera was only 16 days old. 

Now I have decided to skin her and place her skeleton in my haunt next to a pirate bucky. So my delima is this: have any of you ever used real bones in your haunt? And if so, how do you hold them together? Also: would this still be illeagle even if I don't dress her up to look like a pirate?

Before you guys get all in a tizzy, I'm not REALLY going to do this. 

But if she just so happens to go on a loooong vacation in October without telling anyone where she went, and I have a kickass looking haunt.........


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey check under the car seats,glove box ,in seat cushions etc ....? I have lost things in car before and found weeks later. I doubt she would of left that camera. She prolly left with it and just didnt relize where she put it. You just dont forget 700 bucks. Maybe if she was that "hammered" she might of loaned it to a drinking buddy and just forgotabout doing so. Ask the friends if they remember her with the camera also ask the bartender he might of saved and put up in lost and found type of thing.....Oh one more thing if she got sick from drinking check behind the toliet you never know.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Slimy, I'm so sorry to hear about your ILLeagle, and as a gardener I was looking forward to a discussion on delima beans, but I guess we should stick to your dilemma on whether or not it's illegal to bump off your wife and use her as a prop. LOL I take it you were slightly miffed as you were typing? Please look on the brite side of all of this. It's a once in a lifetime offer for a husband "get out of jail free" card. How could you ever do something so bad that bringing this up won't make anything you did look understandable in comparison?


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I wonder if there is a how to article on the internet on the best way to remove flesh and bleach bones. I think I read somewhere that leaving them in the yard and letting the ants eat the flesh off works well.

I am with Vlad, thats the best get out of jail\doghouse card you could ever hope for, albeit a expensive one.

Is there a spell checker on the forum? Looking at that last post I think everyone should be on their toes or they might get zapped. LOL

P.S. for the Feds who might pick this up on a scan, we are only kidding. You never know these days.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very excellent point Vlad, I am sure Slimy is going to be safe for a number of years. But to the other issue, short of letting the bones sun dry for a year or more in a safe location, perhaps heating them at a low temp of 150 F or so would remove and or dry any remaining tissue. The bone marrow is going to be the main problem here. I am sorry but they may not be ready for this years haunt. Assemble can be done by drilling and using wire or nylon ties where mobility is desired. For static parts I would think gorilla glue would work just fine. Good luck and if anybody asks I never heard of you.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Slimy all kidding aside did you call the bar? I handle lost and found as a small part of my job and you would be really suprized how honest people can be when they find stuff.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who dropped big bucks on a digital camera for the wife this month. I sure hope nothing happens to ours. by the way super glue does just fine on bones once they are dry.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

-sigh-

I feel your pain man. 

I have been down this exact road with my wife THREE TIMES now. 
No more cameras.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Forget the 'get out of jail free' angle. My husband was goofing off a year ago and dropped my camera in the creek.  Every time he complained about me buying Halloween stuff after that, all I had to do was roll my eyes and mumble 'camera....'. He got so fed up with it that he finally bought me a new one. Now I have my new Halloween stuff _and_ a camera! 
You just have to know how to work it.
Seriously, though, I hope you find the camera.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, for the sentiment. We've called the bar, retraced the steps, talked to everyone that was there. We even went back to the same bar and looked for anyone taking pics. The camera is gone. 

But on a brighter note, Vlad, the eagle is doing much better. Just a 24 hour illness, it seems he was allergic to delima beans.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

slimy said:


> ...But on a brighter note, Vlad, the eagle is doing much better. Just a 24 hour illness, it seems he was allergic to delima beans.


LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

This post was just tooo funny! 

Sorry to hear about your Camera Slimy. Dont be too hard on her, Yes you can use this for years to come but Im sure she has lots and lots she could have used against you in the past and let it go... why dont you two call a truce and start fresh... nothing used against nobody.... 

LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry about that Slimy. I have not yet had the nerve to buy a camera that expensive so I understand your anger. Did you have it insured? Sometimes the places you purchase from let you take out insurance on it.


----------

